# New Mini Oberhasli Babies!



## lyceum (Apr 8, 2008)

My Oberhasli Doe Elena had triplets for me! She was bred by my Alpine and then by my 3 legged Nigerian Dwarf buck. Well.... I think you see where this is going. Pretty sure that the 2 little girls belong to the ND (one has Blue eyes like dad) But the other baby, a buck is standard size, features, everything. The mini girls are petite in size and features, just like the rest of my minis. 

And yes, a 3 legged buck can get the job done no matter how lazy and uninterested he acts the rest of the time. :roll: 

Carisa


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If that is the case that is very rare. I had a doe three years ago get bred by my white Cashmere buck, then I took her to another buck and he covered her right when I put her in with him. 
I got three does, and I know that two of them are from my buck and one from the other one. :shrug: The other doe looks JUST like her brothers that are older then her. we bred this doe to the other buck before and they look just like each other.

Congratulations on you babies. :clap: :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I believe it can happen, just depends on which sperm get to the eggs to fertilize them.

Well if you can post pictures that would be awesome! 

Congratulations on the new additions


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I wanna SEE em!!
congrats on babies, sounds great.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool, I love those mini oberhasli babies-to bad I no longer have mine. I sure wish Scrumptious had at least one LaMancha baby-but I think i'll juset have to be thankful for the Saanen cross babies she will have.


----------



## lyceum (Apr 8, 2008)

I will post pics this afternoon when I bring the camera in from the milk room. I am 99.9% sure that the buckling has a different sire from the doelings. I have talked to a couple of breeders and they have seen it maybe once or twice in the whole time they have been breeding goats. This is the first time we have had anything like this happen. 

Carisa


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies, I'm sure they are cute!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, congratulations!! I did have a similar situation this kidding with Tilly! Anything is possible! 2 girls are built like mom and pygmy dad the 3rd girl is built like my nigi buck and POLLED, he has a polled mom! And she has never had 3 before, has had 3 sets of twins and this time triplets. Can't wait to see piccies, they sound adorable!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I would love to see piccies!!! 

I too use to raise Mini-Obers. Figures after all mine are gone I get TONS of kids who are the right color!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone have Oberhaslis in/near the Carolinas???


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That thread is really old. You may want to check out the breeder listings, do a search on google, and maybe start your own thread here asking that.


----------

